# Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

Meinen Angelschein habe ich noch ziemlich neu und bin total unerfahren.
Habe jetzt erste Erfahrungen im Federn sammeln können und super viel Spaß dabei gehabt! Da ja bald die Schonzeiten der Raubfische rum sind möchte ich auch da gerne mal mein Glück versuchen und habe ein paar Fragen:

1. ich angele an einem See in dem es Barsch, Zander, Hecht gibt, was wäre denn für mich als Anfänger "am einfachsten" zum lernen? Barsch? 

2. Ich brauche eine Spinnrute und habe keine Ahnung welche und bei den 100 verschiedenen Themen hier im Forum habe ich leider den Überblick verloren und es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung geben würde! Wenns geht nicht zu teuer, so bis 70 Euro wenns da was vernünftiges gibt...?

3. Welches Wurfgewicht brauche ich? ich weiß, dass es davon abhängt was ich angeln will, mit welchen Ködern arbeite ich denn auf Barsch oder Hecht? Gummifisch, Wobbler, Blinker, toter Köderfisch ich bin echt überfragt.....

4. Welche Rolle? Habe eine Shimano Nexave 3000 zum Federn, ginge die auch mit anderer Schnur? Oder lieber eine neue Rolle, wenn ja welcher?

5. Schnur: welche Dicke? Monofil?

Vielen Dank, für alle die sich Zeit nehmen mir zu antworten #h


Und falls der gut gemeint Tip kommt es sich zeigen zu lassen: meine Freunde finden angeln ganz furchtbar |supergri und im Internet habe ich bis jetzt zwar 100 Kaffeeeinladungen gesammelt aber kaum hilfreiche Angebote :m


----------



## Toto1980 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallöchen,

warum braucht Du denn unbedingt eine Spinnrute, möchtest Du denn aktiv Fischen???

Barsch, Hecht und Co kannst du auch beim Ansitzangeln fangen, wahrscheinlich sogar mit deiner jetzigen Rute. Barsch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Habe ebenfalls wie du erst vor kurzem den Angelschein gemacht und mir eine Raubfischausrüstung geholt. Allerdings für die kleineren Fische wie Forelle, Barsch und Saibling. 

Google doch mal nach Abu Garcia Vendetta. Eine ziemlich günstige Spinnrute, die es in vielen Ausführungen und Wurfgewichten gibt. Ich habe das Modell Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 mit 5-20 g WG. Habe sie auch schon gefischt und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie ist sehr leicht und ziemlich hart, was ich persönlich gut finde. Für Hecht und Co. brauchst aber eine etwas stärkere Ausführung. WG so zwischen 40 und 70, je nachdem mit was du fischen willst. Gummifische z.B sind deutlich schwerer als viele Wobbler, Blinker oder Spinner. 

Hier mal ein Link zu den verschiedenen Vendettas: http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3868_3874&p_name=Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_703_2_10m_5_15g_Spinnrute

Schnur ist so eine Sache. Mir wurde für den Anfang zu Monofil geraten. Mit Geflochtener ist der Köderkontakt besser, da weniger Dehnung. 

Rolle habe ich eine Shimano Exage 2500 FC mit 0,25er Monofil. Da tut es für die genannten Fischarten aber auch eine dünnere. Für Hecht brauchst was dickeres und vor allem ein Stahlvorfach. 

Wie gesagt dies ist eine Ausrüstung für das leichte Spinnfischen. Für Hecht gibts bestimmt bessere, preiswerte Alternativen.


----------



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo,

Ja ich würde sehr gerne aktiv fischen, finde das total spannend!!!
Tja mit welchem Köder ist eben die Frage, was empfiehlt sich denn für den Anfang, womit hat man auch ohne Erfahrung Erfolgschancen?

Mit meiner Rute Barsch fangen??? Ich habe einmal eine Heavy Feder von Lidl |rolleyes , war eigentlich nur zum Üben gedacht, damit ich keine Angst haben muss, dass was teures kaputt geht und dann noch eine artini multitool casting 300 mit 5 Spitzen. Ist die zu gebrauchen für meine Raubfischzwecke?

Kann ich meine Rolle benutzen? Wenn ja welche Schnurdicke muss drauf? 
Habe auch multifile Schnur, aber irgendwie reisst die mir ständig.....scheine da was falsch zu machen (Ringe sind kontrolliert, hab sie nie in den Schnurclip geklemmt etc.)


----------



## danny_loh (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hi, 
also zum Anfang würd ich es auf Barsch und Hecht versuchen. Als Rute würde ich dir für den Anfang eine Spinnrute der mittleren Gewichtsklasse empfehlen. Die Rolle kannst du ruhig zum Anfang nutzen. Bespult mit einer 0,10-0,15 mm geflochtener Schnur, sollte das schon ganz gut funktionieren. Als Köder würde ich dir zum Anfang Spinner in den Größen 2-4 empfehlen.

Gruss


----------



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

ok, monofile geht nicht? Ich stehe etwas auf Kriegsfuß mit der geflochtenen, seit sie mir am Wochenende zweimal direkt nacheinander beim Wurf einfach abgerissen ist und meine Montage versenkt hat :r

Welche Rolle wäre "optimaler" bis ca 70 Euro?


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Wenn Du von Land aus angeln willst wäre eine Spinnrute von 10-40g
Wurfgewicht ganz gut.Länge ca.2,70m.Auf Barsch solltest Du mit Spinnern und Twistern mit Bleiköpfen anfangen.(je nach Tiefe 5-10g. schwer.Auf Hecht solltest Du mit 20-30g. Blinkern anfangen,die lassen sich leicht führen
und auch leicht auswerfen.Die Rolle würde für den Anfang erst mal gehen.
Als Anfänger rate ich Dir erst mal zu einer guten 0,25mm Monoschnur,mit geflochtener Schnur, wirst Du sonst am Anfang viel getüdel haben und verlierst schnell den Spaß am Raubfischangeln.Am besten gehst Du in ein Angelfachgeschäft,und lässt Dich dort ausführlich beraten.


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Barsch und Hecht sinnvoll mit einer Rute zu befischen ist aber suboptimal oder täusche ich mich? 

Problem ist halt, dass es nicht die optimale eine Rute für verschiedene Zielfische gibt. Habe neben der genannten Vendetta noch eine weitere mit WG 15-50 und ich muss sagen die war mir für das leichte Spinnfischen zu massiv und zu schwer. Dachte auch erst, dass ich die als Allrounder nutzen kann. Geht zwar, finde ich aber selbst nach bisher zwei Angeltagen nicht optimal und habe mir nach Angeltag 1 gleich eine leichtere gekauft. Ich denke du solltest dir erstmal überlegen ob du erst auf die Kleinen wie Forelle, Barsch und Saibling gehen willst oder auf die größeren Kaliber wie Hecht, denn mit einer Rute kannst du diese Fische nicht optimal befischen. 

Ich habe jetzt die genannte Vendetta mit 5-20 für das leichte Spinnfischen und die schwerere mit 15-50 g (eine Balzer) für die größeren. Als Köder für Anfänger finde ich die Mepps Agila Spinner genial. Habe die in verschiedenen Größen (2-4) und damit gleich am ersten Angeltag gefangen.

P.S Noch was: Achte auf das Gewicht der Rute. Die Balzer mit 15-50 g, welche ich mir gekauft habe ist keine reine Kohlefaser, sondern ein Gemisch mit Glasfaser. Daher auch schwerer. Mit der hatte ich nach 2 Stunden schon ziemlich Rückenschmerzen. Vor allem als Frau würde ich daher wirklich auf geringes Rutengewicht achten. Habe auch nicht geglaubt, dass 100 g so einen Unterschied ausmachen können.


----------



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo,

Ich bin eben ziemlich auf einen See festgelegt, weil da das Grundstück meines Freundes dran liegt und ich angel immer vom Grundstück runter  also fallen Forellen und Saiblinge sowieso weg! Wie es mit Barschen aussieht weiß ich nicht, hab nur gelesen, dass es dort Barsch, Hecht, Zander geben soll....wird hoffentlich auch so sein!

Barsch ist am "einfachsten" oder?

Habe ich als Anfänger überhaupt Chancen einen Hecht vom Ufer aus zu erwischen ohne Vorkenntnisse?


----------



## Ederseeangler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hi.
Die vorgeschlagenen Abu-Ruten erfüllen definitiv ihren Zweck, vom Material her eine der besten Rutenserien in dieser Preisklasse 
Als Rolle passt, je nach Modell der Rute, eine 2500-3000 Shimano Catana. Die Rollen sind sehr Benutzerfreundlich und für das Geld, ebenfalls top!

Ich würde die Rute in 2,70m und mit 15-40 WG nehmen. Keine Angst, auch Barschköder kannst du noch gut damit werfen und hast damit eine ziemlich breit gefächerte Auswahl an Ködern, die du damit fischen kannst.

Schnur: Für den Anfang reicht eine 25er Mono vollkommen aus, es muss definitiv kein Geflecht sein! 

Köder:  "Abu Tormentor", Mepps Spinner, Blinker und dazu ein paar Kopyto-Gummifische, jeweils alles in ein paar versch Farben und Größen (von ca 5 bis 12 cm) , ein paar Stahlvorfächer für die größeren Köder und du kannst direkt ans Wasser gehen 

Für den Anfang muss es echt nichts teures sein und zum erlernen der ganzen Grundtechniken, ist die Vendetta optimal


----------



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Danke, das klingt doch schonmal super!!!

So noch zu den Vorfächern, welche Größe für Barsch und welche für Hecht? Gibt es einen besonders guten Hersteller?

hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen, was ich dringend brauche und was nicht schon bei einer Grundausrüstung für Friedfische dabei ist (das habe ich alles) ?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Chancen auf Hecht gibt es immer.

Da in den meisten Gewässer Barsche häufiger als Hechte vorkommen, ist man auf Barsch schneller und einfacher erfolgreich.

Kauf Dir einige Spinner ( ich würde Blattspinner nehmen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35600) und Gummifische und versuche damit Dein Glück.

Empfehlungen zu Rute und Rolle hast Du ja schon erhalten.


----------



## danny_loh (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Ich würd dir auf jedenfall zur geflochtenen raten. Ein Freund von mir hatte das gleiche Problem, hat sich zuerst Mono aufspulen lassen. Nach ein paar Probewürfen wollte er dies Ködergefühl nicht mehr missen und die Mono flog wieder runter. 15€ für die Katz. Ein Tipp das deine schnur nicht mehr bei geflochtener reißt -> Knotenlosverbinder


----------



## TimSchmidt (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Ganz wichtig : große lösezange für den Haken , rachensperre für Hecht , großer Kescher oder landehilfe (mit der Hand für Anfänger oft zu schwierig ). Stahlvorfach, kein fluorcarbon mMn wenn Hecht vorkommt: entweder selber bauen oder im Handel fertige Vorfächer fürs spinnamgeln kaufen. Bis 6kg reicht denke ich. 
Wenn du geflochtene Schnur nimmst sog. No Knot verbinder. 

Das als zusätzliche nicht - friedfisch Ausrüstung für den Anfang.


----------



## Ederseeangler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo nochmal ^^
Für Barsche brauchst du eigentlich keine besonderen Vorfächer. Gerade wenn du mit einer durchsichtigen monofilen Schnur angelst.
Bei akuter Hechtgefahr bzw. mit größeren Ködern solltest du immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden.

Die Firma ist da eher zweitrangig, ich persönlich würde keines dieser grünen oder schwarz ummantelten nehmen. Habe damit qualitätstechnisch leider schon öfters daneben gegriffen...
Ich würde dir zu 1x19 oder 7x7 Stahlvorfächern raten. Diese sind sehr flexibel und knicken nicht so leicht. Diese gibt es von versch. Herstellern wie DAM, Balzer oder Iron Claw. Die Farbe ist meist Hellbraun.

Vergiss nicht, die Bremse nicht komplett zu zu machen, so eine Flucht von einem Hecht kann ganz schön aufs Material gehen und eine 25er Mono kann bei einer schlecht eingestellten Bremse schnell mal nachgeben.

Schau dir am besten auf Youtube oder Bissclips ein paar Videos über das Spinnfischen an, dort gibt es ganz brauchbares und einem Anfänger wie dir sollte das eine sehr große Hilfe sein, ich kann es sehr empfehlen 
Dadurch bekommst du einen guten Überblick über die Techniken und wie dein Zielfisch am besten zu verführen ist


----------



## _berliner_989_ (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo Greta,

Fahr mal zu moritz nach Nauen die haben glaub noch die abu García veritas für 50€ die würde sehr gut für barsch angeln passen und passende Rollen haben die sicher auch sehr günstig da!!! Haben andauernd neue Angebote dort.. Aber glaub die abu garcia ist nicht mehr so lang in der Werbung..
Ansonsten falls du noch fragen hast, einfach privat Anschreiben.

Gruß


----------



## wrdaniel (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*



greta444 schrieb:


> ok, monofile geht nicht? Ich stehe etwas auf Kriegsfuß mit der geflochtenen, seit sie mir am Wochenende zweimal direkt nacheinander beim Wurf einfach abgerissen ist und meine Montage versenkt hat :r
> 
> Welche Rolle wäre "optimaler" bis ca 70 Euro?



Wenn du immer solche Probleme mit deiner Geflochtenen hast, knote mal so 2xRutenlänge Monofil davor. der Mahin Knoten eignet sich dafür sehr gut. Das puffert den Abwurf etwas ab durch die Dehnung der Mono und hilft auch gegen Abrieb. Ansonsten einfach versuchen nicht zu ruckhaft zu werfen. Welche Monofile besitzt du denn?


----------



## greta444 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo,

Leider weiß ich den Namen der Schnur nicht mehr, der Händler hatte sie mir empfohlen und ich habe mich da einfach blind drauf verlassen, war auch sonst sehr zufrieden mit der Beratung - mehr als gelb kann ich nicht sagen :q Möglich, dass ich falsch ausgeworfen habe, gerissen ist sie NICHT am Knoten sondern irgendwo mittendrin! Es war nämlich nichts mehr übrig von meiner Montage, das Anti-Tangle war ja auch weg und davor saß ein Stopper. Oder kann es den quasi rausgerissen haben? 

Also schaue ich jetzt nach einer Spinnrute mit 20-50 g Wurfgewicht, da waren sich alle einig oder? Stahlvorfächer und normale für den Barsch, welche Hakengröße für Barsche?

Gummifische bis zu welcher Größe gehen denn für den Barsch?

Und noch eine letzte generelle frage: der Haken soll doch - so wie ich das verstanden habe - in der Unterlippe Haken, also schön von Innen nach außen oder? Habe am Wochenende beim Federn Rotaugen gefangen - sehr klein ca 15 - 20 cm - und alle hatten den Haken ca 5-10 mm tief verschluckt und er steckte irgendwo im Rachen und ich hab ihn nur mit großer Mühe rausbekommen, was war da falsch? Hakengröße war 14, zu klein?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Kleine Faustregeln, viele Bisse mit tief geschlucktem Haken - das Vorfach verkürzen, viele Fehlbisse - Vorfach verlängern. 
Wichtig beim Feedern ist natürlich das die schnur immer leicht gestrafft ist. Zur besseren/einfachen Bissanzeige verwende ich eine Schlaufenmontage, kein Antitangelröhrchen.

Beim Abriss, auch am Knoten, wird das Gewicht des Futterkörbchen den Stopper schon nach unten schieben. Wenn dann kein Wirbel mehr vorhanden ist, ist die Montage verlohren.

Allerdings ist Geflechtschnur sehr empfindlich gegen Abrieb (Muscheln, Steine oder Totholz). Das kann die Schnur, die auf dem Gewässerboden liegt, beschädigen was später zum Abriss führt.


----------



## greta444 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten!

Ich schwanke zwischen einer

ABU Garcia Vendetta Spin 902MH Länge 2,7m, Wurfgewicht 15- 40 g oder

der Variante 3 m mit 10-35 g Wurfgewicht

oder würdet ihr eine mit weniger Wurfgewicht nehmen? Dann wäre aber eben Hecht nicht mehr möglich....Ist eine der zwei eine gute Allround Barsch / Hecht Lösung?


----------



## Kaka (17. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Von Anfänger zu Anfängerin: Barsch / Hecht Allround ist schwierig, aber: 

Nimm die mit 15-40 g. Damit kannst du zwar keine schweren Gummifische auf Hecht nutzen, aber Blinker, Spinner und Co. schon. Zusätzlich ist die Rute ja recht hart, so dass sie auch gut und gerne 50 g Köder vertragen wird. 

2,70 m finde ich auch gut. 3 m wäre mir zu lang. Hab meine Vendetta in 2,40 m gekauft (Modell 803), ist mir persönlich lieber als 2,70 m. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Für dich kommt 2,40 m eh nicht in Frage weil es die nicht mit deinem WG gibt. 

Vom Gewicht und Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis wirst du mit der Vendetta nichts falsch machen. Falls du dir eine holst, berichte bitte wie du sie findest ;-)


----------



## olaft64 (17. April 2013)

Noch ein Wort zur Rutenlaenge: wenn Du weit auswerfen musst,  nimm mindestens 2,70 m, wenn zu haendeln (Bäume) auch 3m. Bei weniger nötiger Weite geht auch 2, 40m. Habe naemlich gerade deshalb aufgerüstet...
Gruß Olaf


----------



## greta444 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo,

Habe mir jetzt eine Abu Garcia Vendetta 2,7m mit 15-40 g Wurfgewicht bestellt.
Als Köder Wobbler (8-12 cm) und Spinner in Größe 1 und 2 und 3
Stahlvorfächer in 3 Größen, multifile Schnur bis 9 kg Tragkraft, eine neue Rolle und freu mich drauf #6

wurde sehr nett bei Angel Domäne beraten #6 haben sich richtig Zeit gelassen!

War der Kauf eine gute Wahl?


----------



## Kaka (18. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Rute klingt gut. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel wie gesagt top. 

Welche Rolle hast genommen? Spinner sind auch ok, wobei ich mit den Größen auf Forelle und Co. fische. Für Hecht dürften die fast ein wenig klein sein. 

Alles in allem klingt das aber nicht nach Fehlkauf #6


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*



greta444 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir jetzt eine Abu Garcia Vendetta 2,7m mit 15-40 g Wurfgewicht bestellt.
> Als Köder Wobbler (8-12 cm) und Spinner in Größe 1 und 2 und 3
> ...


Haste gut gemacht.   #6........................#a


----------



## greta444 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Hallo,
Rolle habe ich Ryobi Ecusima 4000 genommen auf Anraten des Verkäufers, war die ok?


----------



## greta444 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

nochmal was eingefallen ;-)

sind Gummifische für den Anfang zu empfehlen? Wenn ja welche Hakengröße brauche ich da für welchen Fisch und wie groß darf der Gummifisch für Barsch oder Hecht sein?

Habe ja bei den Wobbeln nur so ein gemischtes Paket bestellt, gibt es noch welche, die nicht so super teuer sind, mit denen ihr aber gute Erfahrung gemacht habt?


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Moin, hier mal was zu den Hakengrößen.
Grober Anhalt:
Für Barsch  3 - 8 cm.
Für Zander  8 - 15 cm.
Für Hecht 12 - 30 cm.
Ich hatte aber auch schon große Hechte auf 5 cm Gummis und 25 cm Barsche auf 15 cm Gummi


----------



## u-see fischer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*



greta444 schrieb:


> ....Habe ja bei den Wobbeln nur so ein gemischtes Paket bestellt, gibt es noch welche, die nicht so super teuer sind, mit denen ihr aber gute Erfahrung gemacht habt?



Wenn Du noch günstig Wobbler suchst, schau mal nach den Spro Power Catcher, gibts günstig hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262419 oder Taipan Wobbler, gibt es hier: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/categorie?cat=38&filter=1&filter_1=51


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Schau dich mal um, häufig bekommt man auch Wobbler von Rapala im Angebot. bei der Domäne gibts grad den Rapalla Husky Jerk für 6 Euro finde ich ist nen guter preis für den Wobbler, hab den letztens im Gartenteich ausprobiert und der lief wunderbar, auch das suspending ist nicht negativ durch das stahlvorfach beeinflusst worden. Also ist nen wirklich guter Köder, ich bin beeindruckt das der doch noch einganzes stück anders und besser läuft als der Rest in der Box, ausgenommen davon sind die übrigen Rapalas, die haben alle echt gute Laufeigenschaften! Ansonsten kann ich dir auch die Spro Powercatcher empfehlen für den Preis sind die echt klasse.Teilweise bekommt man die auch schon für 2,50 oder 3 € da kann man die dann auch schonmal beim suchen im Totholz verlieren ohne das es gleich so weh tut. Für den anfang würde ich dir auch noch Spinnerbaits nahelegen, damit hat man wenige Hänger und die fangen zuverlässig.
Gruß Rantanplan!


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*



greta444 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Rolle habe ich Ryobi Ecusima 4000 genommen auf Anraten des Verkäufers, war die ok?



Gute Wahl
Ausrüstung passt. Jetzt nur geduldig den Fisch suchen und fangen >)


----------



## greta444 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Schon getestet, 5 Tage lang |supergri
Leider nicht erfolgreich, zwei Babyminiminibarsche :g und sonst nichts!!! Aber die Rote liegt gut in der Hand und auch die Rolle macht einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*

Wenn mal Zeit ist sag Bescheid.... dann kann ich die noch Kleinigkeiten fürs Praktische am Wasser erklären. Per PN


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischausrüstung Anfängerin*



Kaka schrieb:


> Barsch und Hecht sinnvoll mit einer Rute zu befischen ist aber suboptimal oder täusche ich mich?




Ich fisch mit meinen großen Karpfenruten, Balzer diabolo 3 und balzer the rock rolle mit 40er Mono auch auf Hecht und Barsch 

Ich find das is da eher gewöhnungsache. Beim Spinnfischen is ne geflochtene Schnur eher zu empfehlen, wenn man "direkte" Köderfürhung haben will. Mono geht aber auch genauso.

Wenn man nicht mit Kunstködern angelt is es nur wichtig, dass der Fisch keinen Widerstand spürt - der Rest ist meiner ansicht nach vollkommen wurscht


----------

